# Wisey's first planted tank - TMC Signature 60x45x45



## Wisey (11 Oct 2014)

Hi All,

First of all I would like to say thanks to all for the fantastic information on this site and also to those who have replied to my previous posts who have helped me get to this stage. This journal might be a bit slow going to begin with as I don't have all the equipment yet, but I decided I would get the journal going and I look forward to peoples comments and input along the way.

*Equipment list...*

TMC Signature 60x45x45
TMC Signature Carbon Grey cabinet
ADA Garden Mat (I know, before anyone says it, total rip off, should have just bought something cheap)
ADA clips for adding a cover which I will probably get cut from acrylic

*Lighting*

TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima Tile
TMC 2 channel controller
iQuatics Universal Hanging System 600mm
TMC Suspension kit (still to buy this, the iQuatics one is not suitable for the TMC MMS rail)

*Heating*

Elitech STC-1000 temperature controller (Still have to buy the electrical bits and bobs to wire this up)
Hydor inline heater (Still to buy)

*Filtration*

TBC, but probably an Eheim Pro 3 600
I'll start with the Eheim spraybar and then experiment before buying glassware

*CO2*

TBC, but I intend to go inline and probably FE


As yet I have not made decisions on fertilisation, but will most likely go with the EI system. Hardcape and substrate is still up in the air, I hope to collect hardscape locally as there is not much selection in local shops, but I will see what I can find. Substrate is likely to be ADA or TMC, but not got to that stage.

I don't have a plant list yet, I have a few ideas I would like, but I am going to wait to see what hardscape layout I end up with and then see what I think works.

As for fish and shrimp, this is also still work in progress, I am really not sure. The early inhabitants after the 6-8 week startup and cycling period are likely to be Ottos, SAE and some Amano Shrimp to eat any algae. After that I will be looking for a group of something small that will hopefully hang out together and then a few feature fish to add some more interest. There will be Corys too eventually because I just love them!

The first task of setting up this aquarium is under way, leak testing! Fingers crossed! Nothing worth photographing yet, so no pics to start with. I need to practise getting the shots right, I have a fairly decent SLR, but the aquarium is opposite the bottom of the bed, so I am not easily going to be able to get the tripod in a location where I can shoot straight at the aquarium.


----------



## Wisey (11 Oct 2014)

Well, found my first snag already! I bought a 25 litre plastic jerry can for doing my water changes. It will be fine for getting water out, but to get water in I need the height for the syphon and it seems my step ladders are high enough to fill the bottom half of the tank, but not the top half. I had to pour it in, fine for leak testing, but thats not going to work for weekly water changes when I need to refill the top 50%. Maybe I should have bought the 60x45x30!


----------



## Bhu (11 Oct 2014)

Why not get the Eheim T range then the heater is taken care of. If you intend to run the heater (hydor) and the co2 inline you might want to consider a larger canister too as they will take a lot of the flow away. My corys 3x albinos have been a pain in the ass. They are constantly digging up my Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis up in places. I'm always having to replant parts. I don't know if that's why it's the slowest growing bed ever or that it just doesn't get enough par down there. But yes I love them!

Can't wait to see some pics sounds a beautiful looking tank. Why the acrylic cover?

The UP inline difusser rocks! Well happy with it.


----------



## Wisey (11 Oct 2014)

I did think about the Eheim thermal filters but it seems like a LOT of money. The Pro 3 1200XLT is about £380 compared to £225 for the 600 and about £40 for the Hydor. As you say though, flow will be better and it will make the installation much easier, I don't have much space in the return pipe anyway so getting rid of the Hydor might be a good idea. Thanks for the suggestion, will give it some more thought. This is exactly why I got the journal going now before I have bought everything!

As for the Corys, I know what you mean, could be a problem. I suspect though that I would choose plants compatible with Corys rather than not have them as I really like their character. I'm not sure if I am going to attempt too much carpet planting, but we will see!

Oh, the cover question. I rent a bedroom in a friends place, so I only have the one room that is "mine". I am therefore having the aquarium in my bedroom and want to reduce the amount of evaporation. It is just going to sit on clips so I can remove it if I want when I am sat in here, or for pics, but 90% of the time the top will be on to reduce evaporation and stop any jumpers.


----------



## RossMartin (11 Oct 2014)

Get yourself a Plasterers bucket from Wickes: http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Plasterer's-Bucket-30L/p/103976

An Eheim Compact+ pump and some tubing then all you have to do is fill the bucket!

That is how i do it!


----------



## Bhu (11 Oct 2014)

Sounds a good idea to have a lid for when your not there and be able to remove it when you are. Is the TMC the standard with black silicone or did you go for the clear option? These are beautiful looking tanks and I've been very tempted by them. But they are not cheap! 8mm glass... But what a look! Just be really careful with that opti as it scratches really easily, I put 3 lines in a small one I have using a green scourer meant to be safe on soft things. dam ! still upset! I was just cleaning the front glass first time in ages as no algae had grown there but was just starting to get a very slight film... I really just don't know what to use for the best! Some say the blades are best but if you mess up with that... That's a deep scratch!

The eheims are expensive but they are worth it. They are so quiet and the flow rate is generous. Saying that it depends what you are trying to achieve as many are moving away from using too much media so less filtration media increases flow through the canister. I've found mine, I'm using the 2171 T, its great, holds temperature really well, very silent, and makes water changes a doddle. I'm useing a series of double taps to allow me to disconnect the outlet to a tube to siphon off, then I connect the same tube to the pump in the top up water already at the right temp to top back up. Its really smooth and a lot less stress on the fish. If there will be a low bioload then maybe you can get away with just sponges in the filter and let the tank be the filter... = more flow


----------



## Wisey (11 Oct 2014)

The TMC is the black silicone version, they only seemed to do the clear in the 30 high version. I was a little unsure, but went with it and very happy, its a really nice looking aquarium. I'm going with pretty high standard kit from the start as I know what I am like, if I don't do it now, a few months down the line I will be looking at upgrades and it will be more expensive in the long run.

I really do need to have a think about a better solution for water changes so thank you both for the ideas. If I can get something set-up down in the cabinet using the existing lines with taps, then that sounds ideal.

The tank will be reasonably well stocked, but I am going to try not to go too mad. Have done some research on here and was thinking that I would just go with pan scrubbers in one basket, alfagrog in another and maybe some purigen once things get cycled to give the water a polish. Does that sound ok as long as I don't put too much in each basket?


----------



## Bhu (11 Oct 2014)

I'm no expert on media but I'm sure once it gets colonised it will work fine. The purigen will need a fine white filter mat before it else it will clog up quicker and need to be cleansed more.

The taps are extra still eheim quality but not cheap either!

I got 2 of these http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/eheim-double-tap-connector-16mm-p-1034.html I know the price is crazy but I had to do it! I added one between the canister and the inlet pipe inside the cabinet, the other I have on each end of another piece of ehiem pipe (could have been any 16/22 pipe really) I turn the canister off and shut all taps off, open the pipe up with a tray and towel below to catch all the drips, then attach my spare hose with the other twin tap connected one on each end, put one end on the outlet the other in the bucket and turn the taps on and away you go very fast syphon off. Once that's done I turn all the taps off, disconnect my pipe from the outlet and add it the other end to the canister then the free end into my fresh top up water as low as possible. Turn the taps on turn canister on and it pumps the water back into the aquarium really easy. The splash creates good gas exchange and cleans any scum off as well. Then I just put it back to normal and turn the canister back on. Make sure your co2 is turned off until the end as well as the heater. But apart from that its really simple. There is still the lifting of the waste water to the garden or loo or what ever you use (I tend to water my plants) and the top up water to the tank. In an ideal situation I would syphon off with a longer hose to the garden, and top up with a longer hose to a storage tank where I store my RO and heat it up before use. But for now I use 25lt jerry cans with a 200 watt heater hanging in it for the top up and a 25ltr brewers bucket for the waste. Bit of exercise helps to keep me strong


----------



## Bhu (12 Oct 2014)

hint hint


----------



## Wisey (12 Oct 2014)

Haha, there really is very little to see at the moment! I have just drained the tank after a successful leak test. I'm going to look at getting my frosted background on there now, so might get a picture up later once that is sorted.

I like your tap system, will definitely be copying that idea, will save me a lot of hassle, thanks!


----------



## Wisey (13 Oct 2014)

Ouch, my price of £380 for the filter turned out when clicking through from Google that it linked to the one without the heater at that price. I'm either going to need the Pro 3 1200XLT which is £513 or the Pro 3E 600T which is £492! Thats a lot of cash, but I would be getting 1850 lph from the 3E 600T and it is a smaller filter than the 1200 so fits in the cabinet without taking up too much space. I'm still considering the Hydor because the price difference is huge, but looking at the height of the filter, I would not get the Hydor in the cabinet, it would be hanging off the back of the tank somewhere which is not really what I want.

I didn't get the backing done yesterday, there are a few finger prints on the tank from unpacking, so need to get some glass cleaner to sort that out before I put the frosted backing on. I'm off to Ireland today on business, which is my third week of pretty much back to back business trips, but once I get home on Wednesday there is nothing else planned for a while so hopefully I can start to make some more progress on the project.


----------



## Bhu (13 Oct 2014)

When I was looking at the canisters I also was going to get a hydor. But from research and some honest suppliers I went against it. The charterhouse fish store told me they had quite a few back as faulty. For me that was one part that just can't fail! So I went with the 250T.  Your aquarium is 120litre size, minus substrate and wood or hard scape you are looking at 100lt. The 1200 is definately an over kill and maybe 350T as well. For sure if you have biological sintered glass in it. In time it will strip your tank of plant loving nitrogen and steal all your micro nutrients as well. If I could have (was way too large for my cabinet) I would have gone for the 350T purely for the extra flow rate as mine is only 980lt/h rated but in action it's perfect. Lots of flow and that's with the UP difusser inline on the output. I can see the micro fine cloud of co2 bubbles go everywhere and all the plants and moving. The only dead spot is directly below the spray bar at the substrate, which with a small size power head in the back left corner pointing along the power head at substrate level will sort that out and be invisible too


----------



## Wisey (13 Oct 2014)

Hmm, so maybe a 350T at just over £300 and a powerhead is the way forward. I have been offered a free powerhead from someone at work, but it has previously been used in a marine aquarium. He has said he can clean it up, but I am a bit unsure about risking it affecting my water parameters considering they are not that expensive, I am probably better off buying a new one.


----------



## Bhu (13 Oct 2014)

Forgot to say have a safe trip in Ireland. If it goes well you won't mind the price of the 350T


----------



## Wisey (13 Oct 2014)

Haha, thanks! Compared to the 1200XLT and 600T the price of the 350T is quite palatable already


----------



## TallDragon (14 Oct 2014)

Hello Wisey, your tank size and kit are similar, to what I have on my wishlist. Eagerly following you journey. Good luck. Did you consider the JBL Cristalprofi e901 or e1501 filters?


----------



## Wisey (15 Oct 2014)

Hi, I did look at the JBL filters but in the end, although Clive is right when he says its just a bucket with a pump in it, I decided on the Eheim as so many people say they are running many years down the line with spare parts available etc. I also like the idea of the heater in the filter instead of the Hydor so think I'll go that route.


----------



## Wisey (15 Oct 2014)

So I think I am going to go with the Eheim Pro 3 350T instead of the crazy Eheim I was looking at before, that gives me 1050 lph flow from the filter. To boost my flow I'm looking at the Hydor Koralia's. I'm guessing the smallest one, the Nano 900 would be plenty, thats another 900 lph for only £30 cost. Does that sound suitable?

Another question this raises in my mind is do I need the Koralia running 24 hours a day? If I have my CO2 on a timer, can I put my Koralia on another timer and run it only when the CO2 is on as that is the only time I need the flow to be higher, right? I'm mainly thinking about reducing any noise from the powerhead overnight as the aquarium is in the bedroom. The filtration and flow from the Eheim should be sufficient overnight yeah?


----------



## Bhu (15 Oct 2014)

Sounds wise, would be good for the fish as well to have a calmer rest time. I'm also thinking of adding a small power head but stuck on where to add it and whether to use a small spray bar with it. Also as it won't have a co2 feed will it mess my current feed up! It's weird when you start to add power heads for extra flow as the dynamic of the original spray bar which has the co2 supply...

Do you have a link to the £30 hydor? It sounds more than enough flow just how to add it so that they are more constructive than destructive (wave theory)


----------



## Wisey (15 Oct 2014)

Even cheaper actually, £22.99.

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/hydor-koralia-nano-evolution-900-circulation-pump-p-3471.html


----------



## Bhu (15 Oct 2014)

Yes looks good. Still will have quite a kick into the aquarium. I'm really uncertain how to add an extra flow without messing up the original dynamic.


----------



## Wisey (15 Oct 2014)

Positioning will be something I will have to play around with, hopefully I can get it somewhere where it is not too obvious, but it will depend on my hardscape layout which is still totally up in the air as I don't have any hardscape yet. I kinda had it in mind to go with a two island style of scape, but I think this may be more suited to a wider shallower aquarium, so I'm thinking about other options at the moment.


----------



## Bhu (15 Oct 2014)

What I'm fighting over is do I get a spray bar and add it close to the other so its all one direction but much more flow or just direct the new flow to the dead spot to churn it up and hope that takes co2 there!

Yes I love the 2 island look as well, impossible in a cube so I went with one island and a root coming in from the side! lol Was the best tank I could get that wouldn't cause a major war with the mrs  don't get me wrong I love it! But a 4' x 2' x 2' would be the bees knees


----------



## Wisey (15 Oct 2014)

I have a spare timer for the Koralia as I didn't realise the TMC AquaRay Controller had a timer as well, I thought it was just for setting the light levels etc. Just working out how many sockets I need in the cabinet and then deciding how I achieve that. It's annoying that so many of the power extension blocks have the sockets so close you can't get timers in etc. I wanted an 8 gang, so that there were a few spare sockets, but they have the sockets orientated so that a timer would overlap the opposite socket. I may resort to buying surface mount socket back boxes and putting actual sockets in to the cabinet. The other solution is to put a couple of 4 gang or 6 gang extension bars in there which can be spaced so that timers fit, but I only have two wall sockets near by and if I use both, then I need to plug the TV and X-Box in to the aquarium cabinet. Not the end of the world, but would like to avoid that.

Got the frosted film on to the back of the aquarium this evening, no pictures at the moment as all you can see is a reflection of the room in the glass! You really don't want to see a reflection of all the unpacking after the business trip!


----------



## Bhu (16 Oct 2014)

There are some timers that are not so bulky...

Bit pricey but really good quality. http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=1818 Designed with lights in mind. Very accurate.


----------



## Wisey (16 Oct 2014)

I bought a couple of slimline Timeguard ones as that was a brand recommended somewhere else on here, they were not cheap, but supposed to be relatively reliable.

http://www.timeguard.com/products/t...-day-slimline-digital-plug-in-time-controller

They are still just too big to get two next to each other on an extension block though.

I posted a thread up in General to see if anyone knew if it was worth buying extension blocks with surge protection as I am trying to buy Masterplug as they are generally a decent brand, but finding it hard to find the ones that are both surge protected and individually switched sockets, I can find one or the other. I know Masterplug make what I want, but I guess its not popular as not found anywhere yet that stocks them.


----------



## Bhu (16 Oct 2014)

Ahhh I thought you meant a normal plug next to it. With thenoneninlinked you can get a normal plug to plug in net to it. But yes 2 timers will not sit next to each other. 

Is there a reason you want the timers side by side?


----------



## Wisey (16 Oct 2014)

I can get another standard plug in next to it, would just be neater to have the timers together, thats my OCD or something


----------



## Wisey (16 Oct 2014)

Got some bog standard power bars coming, went for a couple of 6 gang ones which will go at either side at the top of the cabinet. It's more sockets than I need, but figured I might as well have the excess in case I add extra kit at a later date. They probably wont arrive until after the weekend which is going to slow me down a bit. I also have an LED strip light coming that will go in the top of the cabinet to make it easier to work in there and see what is going on as its not in a bright area.

My MMS suspension kit arrived today, so I can at least crack on and get the iQuatics rail attached to the cabinet at the weekend and get the tile hung, that will be a good job done.

Weather looks reasonable at the weekend so hoping to get out on Saturday and go hunting for rock for my hardscape!


----------



## Bhu (17 Oct 2014)

Sounds great! Some good progress... Have you sorted a plant list out yet?


----------



## Wisey (17 Oct 2014)

I don't have a full plant list yet, but I have a few plants in mind that I like. Going to see what hardscape design I come up with before deciding on plants, but with the taller tank, I am going to need something at the back to give some height. A few I have in mind are:

Vallisneria americana 'Asiatica'
Vallisneria nana
Limnophila aquatica
Limnophila aromatica
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'
Echinodorus tenellus
Echinodorus 'Reni'
Anubias 'Petite'


----------



## Bhu (17 Oct 2014)

Great choices. You'll love the tenellus really fast grower and send shoots off all over the place


----------



## Bhu (17 Oct 2014)

Just been checking out the Reni, that looks a lovely little plant... Really good choices.


----------



## Wisey (18 Oct 2014)

Ok, finally some real progress! I was out a lot of the day with a photography group, but popped to B&Q on the way home, then looked at my flat mates drill bits and realised I needed to go back to B&Q as they didn't have an 8mm wood bit, only masonry! After two trips to B&Q I had what I needed and measured up and drilled the holes in the back of the cabinet to mount the iQuatics hanging rail. I have to say, I was quite annoyed to discover that they specify an 8mm drill bit and the holes seemed way too wide for the provided bolts. I'm guessing the theory is that it gives you some "wiggle" room so that you can get the uprights straight. I suppose that is sensible but I had measured carefully three times and I think a 6mm would have been ok (which I had without another trip to B&Q). Anyway, it wasn't really a problem and if there were two people doing the job then it would be easy. Doing it on my own I was holding the upright bar and a also a spirit level against it in one hand, then leaning in to the cabinet with a spanner and trying to keep it all level. Got there eventually!

I'm quite pleased with the iQuatics rail and would generally recommend it to others. It was a bit of a pain to get it all adjusted on my own, but once finished it looks good and I like it. My only complaint is some of the fittings which are in view are manufactured identically which means the grub screws on both pieces are on the left hand side. This means that rather than them pointing to the centre, one points to the centre, the other points to the outside of the tank. Annoyingly the one that points to the side is the one that will point towards one of the main viewing angles of my aquarium as you enter the room. It's a minor thing, it obviously makes it cheaper to manufacture, if they did them both with the grub screws pointing opposite directions, the cost would be higher. For the price I paid, I really can't complain. I would also like to mention that the staff at iQuatics were top notch! Very helpful and they sorted out some postage issues for me and threw in extra clips etc. Definitely the sort of business you would be happy to deal with again.

So finally some pictures for you! Not that much to see yet, but here is where I am at so far.




 

And with the aquarium and ADA Garden Mat back on



 

I have the diffused backing on the aquarium, not sure I am that happy with it, seem to have some moisture in there that I just have not managed to get out. May have to have another go. The theory is that I will be able to place different coloured boards behind the aquarium which will hide the cables and rails and whatever, but I can swap the boards out rather than being stuck with the same colour. I could always back light with this system as well, but that's not really been thought about yet.


----------



## Wisey (18 Oct 2014)

Images resized, that was ridiculous


----------



## Wisey (20 Oct 2014)

So tonight I was out at my camera club, but decided to crack on when I got in as a few electrical bits for the cabinet had arrived today.

I ordered this light from Amazon, pretty bright it has to be said, there was a smaller version which probably would have done the job but the price difference is minimal. It comes without a plug so you can daisy chain multiple lights together if they were under your kitchen cabinets or something. I had already picked up a plug at the weekend, so before I started messing around modifying it, plug went on, tested it, then plug off again.



 

I then cut down the excess cable and the plug went on. In the end, after trying it in the cabinet, the plug came off and I cut it down by half again.



 

There were two sets of brackets with it, one which mounts the light pointing straight down, the other which angles it. I played around in the cabinet and decided that putting it right at the front and angled towards the back was best, so its out of the way and it's not glaring in your eyes if you are down low working in the cabinet. The provided rawl plugs and screws were too long, would have gone through the cabinet and in to the aquarium! I decided, although the long roll of the stuff was pricey, that sticky backed velcro was the way forward rather than buying new screws and rawl plugs and drilling the cabinet.



 

Hey presto, night becomes day!





The next job was getting my power extension bars mounted in the cabinet. Again, I decided on using the sticky back velcro for this job too as it really is quite strong, especially doubled up as I did here.



 

I had originally intended to mount them at either side high up in the cabinet, but realised that this was going to make the timers a pain to get to, especially with the Timeguard digital ones having the controls on the top. I therefore decided to mount both of them on the right, one high up out of the way for standard plugs and the other lower down so I could get to the timers easily. In a perfect world, they would have both gone on the left so the cables went straight out the back of the cabinet, but I figured with the filter going on the left, it was best to keep the electrics the opposite side. I bought some sticky back zip tie mounts so I could keep everything neat and tidy.


----------



## Sk3lly (20 Oct 2014)

Looking good wisey. I've recently been through this process myself. Cables are much neater and accessible when clipped like you've done. Let to their own devices they manage to tie themselves into some horrendous knots lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (21 Oct 2014)

So after much thought, I have just ordered my filter from Charterhouse aquatics, along with a couple of the Eheim double tap sets for setting up the water changing system. In the end I went for the Eheim Professional 3e 600T. I thought about it a lot, but going with the 300T left me short on flow and I would much rather run the system without the Koralia if possible. This filter gives me 1850 lph, which might be too much, but the filter has the abaility to control the flow rate so I don't need to run it on the maximum and I would much rather have excess flow that I can reduce, rather than not enough flow and be trying to add more to get the CO2 distribution right. It was an expensive choice for a bucket with a pump in it, but at least I am confident that it is going to be more than good enough rather than worring that I spent a fair chunk of cash on something that might not be quite up to the task.

Unfortunately, although I live 4 miles from work, my home is classed as cheap postage, my work for some stupid reason is classed as "Highlands and Islands", so no cheap postage out here. This was the problem I had with iQuatics, they managed to sort it out for me though by calling them up. I didn't bother trying that with Charterhouse, have just had it despatched to home on the free next day and I will have to go pick it up from the depot, so it may well be Thursday before I actually get my hands on it.


----------



## Wisey (21 Oct 2014)

More new toys ordered! Just placed an order with Aquarium Plant Food, got their EI Starter kit, so looks like my ferts decision is made! Also ordered up some scissors and pinsettes, nice glass drop checker and thermometer, plus a few more bits like measuring spoons etc for dosing.

Once this order and the filter arrive, well, it's just CO2 system and whatever is going in the aquarium left to buy, oh, and the acrylic top, but going to order that after the filter arrives and I can measure up exactly what I want with pipework in the tank. I have a month to next pay day to decide on the CO2 kit. In that time, hopefully I will manage to find the hardscape I want and start looking at some potential scapes.


----------



## Wisey (23 Oct 2014)

Tonight has been a night of unpacking many new toys! 

All my bits from Aquarium Plant food have arrived, fantastic service, VERY pleased with the bits I have. I now have maintenance and planting tools, drop checker, glass thermometer, some measuring spoons and an EI Starter kit!

My second delivery from Charterhouse was collected this evening on the way home, OMG! I had seen the dimensions of the filter and I knew it fit in the cabinet, but really had not visualised quite how MASSIVE the thing is! What a beast! My only disappointment is the included spray bar. Almost £500 for a filter which is supposedly for tanks up to 600 litres and the little spray bar in the box is less than 30 cm long. Nobody is going to use this filter on an aquarium where that is ever going to be adequate, so what's the point in including it? Either put in something decent, or a couple of them that you can join together, or just don't bother putting anything in at all. I understand they want me to go and buy an Eheim Installation Set, so just don't include the crappy thing that is no good to anybody. Ok, rant over 

My theory had been to experiment with the included spray bar before I went and spent money on glassware. I now have to re-think that. I don't really have the equipment for drilling out my own spray bar, so not sure what to do. Reluctant to go buy glass at this stage, but also don't want to spend money on a spray bar that I am just going to experiment with then replace.


----------



## Wisey (23 Oct 2014)

Oh dear, on closer inspection, the filter has 2 cracks in the clear plastic green case of the filter. That's certainly going to leak! Let's hope getting this returned is not too much hassle!


----------



## Sk3lly (23 Oct 2014)

Ah thts bad! Id be very unimpressed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (23 Oct 2014)

On closer inspection, it is at the top where the green plastic has the extra bit the flares out and is not actually part of the fabric of the water tight filter compartment, but still, at this price I don't want it broken on arrival. I then noticed that the front clip that holds the pump top on is also cracked down the middle, must have taken a hard hit in transit. I guess its pretty hard to pack something this size, the Eheim box itself has no packing at all, just the cardboard box. The box that Charterhouse put it in was a box a bit bigger that it was quite tight in with the double tap sets down the side. There was no other packing in the outer box, so all there was in transit to protect it was two layers of cardboard, which is not really adequate if someone just chucks it in the back of a van.

Front clip





Top right at the front


 
Top left on the right hand side where the crack continues behind the grey upright corner section


----------



## Sk3lly (23 Oct 2014)

I ordered my eheim canister from thegreenmachine. Similarly packed to what yours was, except the void between the boxes was rammed full of bubble wrap. Thats how it should be done charterhouse. Cant believe they would send it with no added padding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (23 Oct 2014)

Yeah, you would have thought so, the inner box only just fits in the outer box, there was just enough room to squeeze the tap sets down the side, but no room for any padding at all. I have raised a ticket on their website and sent them the pics above. I have no doubt that the will sort it out, but it means I have to pay to ship it back, then wait for them to send me another one and refund me the shipping costs. It's just a pain in the backside, especially seeing as they won't ship to my work which is just up the road from home without charging me extra, so it means I have to go pick up from the depot for a second time. God knows how much postage to return this is going to be!


----------



## Sk3lly (23 Oct 2014)

Wisey said:


> Yeah, you would have thought so, the inner box only just fits in the outer box, there was just enough room to squeeze the tap sets down the side, but no room for any padding at all. I have raised a ticket on their website and sent them the pics above. I have no doubt that the will sort it out, but it means I have to pay to ship it back, then wait for them to send me another one and refund me the shipping costs. It's just a pain in the backside, especially seeing as they won't ship to my work which is just up the road from home without charging me extra, so it means I have to go pick up from the depot for a second time. God knows how much postage to return this is going to be!


Yea and no company ever compensates for your wasted time which really bugs me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (23 Oct 2014)

Yeah, or the fuel for the 10 mile trip to the depot that I am going to have to do twice now.

I also had to raise a support ticket with them, rather than do an RMA through the website as they say you should in the returns page. I went in to my account, opened the order and next to each item on the order there is a link which asks if you need to return it, but clicking that link seems to divert you back to the homepage rather than open the returns page! Getting less impressed all the time


----------



## Sk3lly (23 Oct 2014)

Wisey said:


> Yeah, or the fuel for the 10 mile trip to the depot that I am going to have to do twice now.
> 
> I also had to raise a support ticket with them, rather than do an RMA through the website as they say you should in the returns page. I went in to my account, opened the order and next to each item on the order there is a link which asks if you need to return it, but clicking that link seems to divert you back to the homepage rather than open the returns page! Getting less impressed all the time


Ive not ordered from charters before. Always been very happy with tgm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (23 Oct 2014)

TGM and Charterhouse are the same price on the filter, but Charterhouse had the double tap sets that I wanted to set up the water change system so went with them for the order.


----------



## Sk3lly (23 Oct 2014)

Wisey said:


> TGM and Charterhouse are the same price on the filter, but Charterhouse had the double tap sets that I wanted to set up the water change system so went with them for the order.


Defo makes sense then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (24 Oct 2014)

Fair play to Charterhouse, they have got straight on it today, looks like I don't need to send it back, they have ordered a replacement canister body which they are going to ship next day when it arrives next week. I can then just move the pump head and baskets etc over to the new canister and not have to return the whole thing. Sounds like a much better solution!


----------



## Sk3lly (24 Oct 2014)

Happy days



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (24 Oct 2014)

Yeah, lucky I included the pics, they could see without me sending it back what was wrong and ordered the part straight up. Still leaves me wondering what to do with the glassware, was pricing up the glass spray bars last night, looking at around £100 by the time I get the inflow pipe, the outflow pipe, then an open ended 10cm and a closed end 40cm to give me as much coverage accross the tank as possible. It will be worth it in the end, but was hoping to get it set up with the included spray bar initially.


----------



## Wisey (25 Oct 2014)

So today I went rock "shopping". This is what I came home with, the board it is stood on is just slightly bigger than the base of the aquarium, so way more than I need, but gives me a selection to work with and not all the colours are quite the same, various different browns and oranges. When it is wet it looks darker and the colours are richer. It has passed the vinegar test, so hoping it is ok to use. If anyone knows any reason not to use it, let me know! When I get my PH pen I will do some tests leaving a piece in water and see if the PH changes over a number of days. I'll play around with designs and once I have what I want, I will clean those pieces up, rather than spend hours cleaning it all now and then not use half of it.


----------



## Wisey (25 Oct 2014)

It looks very similar to ADA Kei stone from what I can see. I'm thinking it will make a pleasing contrast with a dark substrate and will also stand out well next to green plants, but any red plants I include will hopefully tone well with the oranges in the rock.


----------



## Wisey (25 Oct 2014)

Have been messing around with hardscape ideas, but without having my wood, it's really hard to come up with anything that is going to work. I had a wander round a few woodland areas today, but up here in Scotland, so much of the forest is Pine which I have read is not very good for aquariums with the sap and also it is a soft wood. I have therefore ordered up a few pieces of Manzanita from Aquarium Gardens this evening.

Has anyone ever used Mr Manzanita? I tried to place an order there too but the checkout form did not seem to work, clicked the confirm button at the end and nothing happened. His loss is Aquarium Gardens gain


----------



## Wisey (28 Oct 2014)

My Manzanita has arrived from Aquarium Gardens this morning, the box was so light it almost felt empty! Really well packed and the pieces have arrived in good condition. I'll get a picture posted when I get home this evening.


----------



## Wisey (28 Oct 2014)

Here is my Manzanita, may need a few other smaller pieces, but this should get me started. Just a quick phone pic.


----------



## Wisey (29 Oct 2014)

I could really use some advice from people on laying out stones and separating different types of substrate. I'm hoping to have a small sand area at the front separated from the main planting area with a bank of stone. I have looked at a lot of videos, people like Tropica, TGM etc. Tropica always seem to stand the stone on polystyrene first which seems sensible, but they then tend to pour in a substrate and cap it with the same material, so you don't often see them separating substrate. They also don't tend to have the stone up against the glass. I'm looking at a U shape layout with planting substrate up to the front at either side as I figure this gives me more planting area rather than just having a line of stone from one side to the other other. I can't really put stone on polystyrene right next to the glass as it will look awful. A lot of people seem to put the stone on to the planting substrate, but that makes it harder to get the separation with the sand.

I will include a pic here of an early idea that I was just playing around with. It is by no means a finished design, but demonstrates what I am talking about. The tape measure is where the front glass is as my board is bigger than the aquarium base. How would I go about stopping substrate creeping round the front of the stones, they are not straight enough to go directly up and form a good seal and I am also reluctant to have them touching the front glass in case of scratches. Anyone have any clever ideas?


----------



## Wisey (4 Nov 2014)

So I am still having a total nightmare getting this damaged filter sorted out with Charterhouse Aquatics. It arrived on the 23rd October, reported it damaged. On Friday 24th they told me that a replacement canister was ordered, it would be with them early next week and would be shipped on next day delivery. I therefore expected to have it early to middle of last week. They told me to wait for e-mails about delivery, so when it came to Thursday last week, I sent them another mail asking what was happening as I had heard nothing from them. By this morning, I still had no response to the mail sent 4 days ago, so I gave them a call. They went off to check in to it for me, told me it was shipped, then went off to speak to the delivery company. They then sent me a mail this afternoon telling me it was on the way and would be delivered today with a link to the tracking details with interlink. Looked up the details, said it was going to be here between around 18:00 to 19:00 this evening! Perfect! Went on to check the details again just now and apparently it was signed for 20 minutes ago by someone I don't know, in Edinburgh, when I live in Aberdeen! Looks like they either shipped it to the wrong address or they sent me someone elses tracking information. Either way, thats now 13 days since I received damaged goods and they still have not managed to get it sorted. Of course they are now shut so have sent them an e-mail and will be back on the phone in the morning!


----------



## Wisey (5 Nov 2014)

So still no joy with Charterhouse, called them up, spoke to someone different than I spoke to yesterday. This person checks my account and says the only thing they have sent to me is the original order, nothing else has been sent out since. He also says there are no notes on my account about a problem with my original order! I'm now having to wait for the guy I spoke to yesterday to call me back later as he is out at the moment. God knows what is going on, but it is 2 weeks now and this is getting beyond a joke.


----------



## Sk3lly (5 Nov 2014)

Bet you wish you went with TGM!!

Hope this is resolved soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (5 Nov 2014)

Yeah, you are not wrong. I was told at 09:15 I would have a call back from Ryan within 45 mintues. Almost 4 hours later I have just had to call them back myself, I got Ryan this time, but althoguh the mail I was sent yesterday was signed off as Ryan and the person I spoke to this morning was going to ask hium to call me, he had no idea of what had happened. He says the canister has defo come in and been sent out to me. He is now off to the courier to find out where it is!


----------



## Wisey (5 Nov 2014)

Finally got some news back from Charterhouse, hopefully I am going to have the replacement canister by Friday latest, fingers crossed! The courier is doing a search to see where my package has gone, if they find it, hopefully they will deliver it tomorrow. If they don't find it, Charterhouse have ordered in another replacement canister and they will send me that one tomorrow and it will arrive Friday. One way or the other I should have it by Friday!


----------



## Wisey (6 Nov 2014)

Had to laugh this morning when an automated e-mail came through from Charterhouse asking me to write a review about my experience with this order! Still don't know if the replacement canister is coming today, tomorrow, or ever! I'll certainly be submitting a full and honest review of this experience once the replacement finally arrives!


----------



## Wisey (8 Nov 2014)

Well I just got the replacement canister from Charterhouse, but would you believe it, they still managed to mess it up again. They shipped a new canister, but one of the parts broken was one of the big grey clips that holds the pump head on. Now on the original they sent, those clips are attached to the canister, not to the pump, so when they said they would send a new canister, I assumed they would send a canister with the clips attached to it. Unfortunately they have shipped it without clips, even though I sent them the same pictures that I posted on here that clearly show that the clip is snapped down the middle. So not happy right now! 

Edit: Also, although their shop is open, they don't answer the phone at the weekend it seems, so can't get this sorted out until Monday!


----------



## Sk3lly (8 Nov 2014)

Wisey said:


> Well I just got the replacement canister from Charterhouse, but would you believe it, they still managed to mess it up again. They shipped a new canister, but one of the parts broken was one of the big grey clips that holds the pump head on. Now on the original they sent, those clips are attached to the canister, not to the pump, so when they said they would send a new canister, I assumed they would send a canister with the clips attached to it. Unfortunately they have shipped it without clips, even though I sent them the same pictures that I posted on here that clearly show that the clip is snapped down the middle. So not happy right now!
> 
> Edit: Also, although their shop is open, they don't answer the phone at the weekend it seems, so can't get this sorted out until Monday!


Oh man this keeps getting worse! I was at TGM today, 3 1/2 hour drive, great place and top guys working there. Charterhouse seem to of handled this terribly 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (11 Nov 2014)

Charterhouse have said they will send the clips out in the next few days along with a voucher as I asked for compensation for all the hassle and e-mails and phone calls and trips to the depot! Hopefully they are shipping the next package to my work address. Fingers crossed it gets to me before the end of the week and I can get a filter put together!

After getting all that other rock, I really didn't like it once I started trying to put together hardscape ideas, so ended up picking up some Dragon stone from the LFS and from Dobbies garden centre where they call it "Holey Brown Rock" 

After chopping up the bigger chunks to try and get some nicer pieces without so many flat sides I started to play around with hardscape ideas this evening. It's all still muddy at the moment, lots of cleaning to do, but just going to get a design then clean the bits I need rather than cleaning all the surplus too. The picture below is just a quick phone shot of the preliminary idea, I am not happy with the right hand side at all yet, but I have lots of bits left over that I can switch in and out. I'm starting to get happier with the left hand side now, but may change a few bits, especially towards the rear of the valley which is not easy to see in this picture anyway. You need to try and imagine it not being so flat as well, once substrate is in there will be a slope towards the rear and banked up substrate behind the rocks. The larger piece of wood going over towards the right will probably be pointing a bit higher up in the final design.

Before anyone else says it, some of the layout ideas are very much like Stu Worrall's "Apalala Shore", but that's one of my favourite ever scapes, so I do kinda want something along the same lines although not identical.

All constructive criticism and comments gratefully received!


----------



## Crossocheilus (11 Nov 2014)

Very nice, very much like Apalala shore but that's no bad thing! I bought 2 jbl e1501 and a whole load of tmc  nutrasoil from Charterhouse, prompt delivery and no issues. But you seem to be having a VERY different experience, I hope you get the filter and the compensation you deserve asap!


----------



## Wisey (11 Nov 2014)

Had another go and used up some of the surplus rock to build it up more and create planting terraces. I'm sure there will be another 5000 versions before I am happy, don't worry, I won't post them all


----------



## Crossocheilus (11 Nov 2014)

I prefer this, tbh you can always keep changing it but if you ask me this is perfect and you should just go for it. If you agonise too much over the minute details you will never be happy, just plant it!


----------



## Wisey (11 Nov 2014)

Planting is unfortunately some way off! I'm still waiting for the filter, then I also need to buy the whole CO2 system as I don't have any of those bits yet. Also need substrate, but that's not going to be too expensive as using a base layer and sand cap so not too expensive. The next job is cleaning all that stone, all the holes are jammed with mud at the moment. Hopefully the pieces will look even better once they are all cleaned up and some more of the holes opened up. I'm pretty happy with this one, will rebuild it or something very similar from the picture after cleaning the stone.


----------



## Bhu (12 Nov 2014)

Wisey said:


> Had another go and used up some of the surplus rock to build it up more and create planting terraces. I'm sure there will be another 5000 versions before I am happy, don't worry, I won't post them all



Liking this one a lot! It will look fantastic once the plants settle in. So sorry to hear about your troubles with CHA I got my eheim from them and no issues at all. I did read the ratings and reviews mind and it seems others have also had issues with them more to do with customer service than the products as things like damage on arrive can happen. I was one of the lucky ones  

So what co2 you decided on? Trust me you defianately don't want an inline like the UP or intense. They work great mind you but the look is non too desirable...


----------



## Wisey (12 Nov 2014)

For CO2 I am going to go to CO2Art and get their dual stage regulator with solenoid and SMC valve and I will run that on a fire extinguisher I guess. Other than that, no fixed decisions made, but pretty sure I will go with the reactor.


----------



## Bhu (13 Nov 2014)

Wisey said:


> For CO2 I am going to go to CO2Art and get their dual stage regulator with solenoid and SMC valve and I will run that on a fire extinguisher I guess. Other than that, no fixed decisions made, but pretty sure I will go with the reactor.


Good choice... I got the basic valve and now wish I had the smc. The basic was a problem with the inline diffuser but is fine with the reactor


----------



## Wisey (18 Nov 2014)

Sk3lly said:


> Oh man this keeps getting worse! I was at TGM today, 3 1/2 hour drive, great place and top guys working there. Charterhouse seem to of handled this terribly



So the replacement clip finally arrived yesterday, so thats 2 days short of 4 weeks to get the problem resolved after goods arriving damaged. Hardly what you would call good service. They also said they would send me a voucher as compensation, but the clip arrived from some other aquatics store with a note saying it was in relation to Charterhouse and no voucher, so I now need to e-mail them yet again to ask about that. I assume they can just mail me a voucher code or something, but it's not been done yet.

At least I can now combine all the bits from the three different deliveries and try to make one working filter from all the bits!


----------



## Bhu (18 Nov 2014)

Well at least you can get going now. Such a pity that CH can be like this. I have heard of others having a bad deal with them regarding customer service. So far I've been one of the lucky ones. If they keep it up they will loose a lot of custom! I doubt I will buy from them again because of your experience!


----------



## Wisey (3 Dec 2014)

It looks like I am going to have to put this project on hold as I have decided for my sanity that I need to move out of my current place and find something better. I'm disappointed after spending so much money and making so many plans that I have to stop for now, I just hope that where ever I end up moving to in the new year does not have lease conditions which prevent me from setting up the tank. I did some research and it seems that some landlords are fine with aquariums are up to a certain size and don't include fish in the "no pets" clause, but some landlords will say no. Property moves very quickly in Aberdeen, so I really won't be able to go around asking before hand if I can set up the aquarium, they will just rent to someone else, I will probably have to rent somewhere then ask the question afterwards and hope I get the answer that I want.


----------



## Bhu (3 Dec 2014)

Oh no!


----------

